# pick 2



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

vote on one 9mm and one 45acp
based on several open threads i have tried to condense them to get to one poll
one should be able to vote twice - one for a 9mm and one for a 45acp
IF I DID IT CORRECTLY


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

it actually worked!
vote for one each
i hope to see if this poll is the same as my understand of most of the threads over the last several months


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

If this poll stays the way it is, there's more people who think like I do than I thought. :smt023


----------



## JeffsSig (Jul 13, 2008)

I had to Vote on the 19 and XD45.
2 Fine guns!!!


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

JeffsSig said:


> I had to Vote on the 19 and XD45.
> 2 Fine guns!!!


+1............same here.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Since the choices were so limited, I had to vote for the S&W's. I looked at some XD's and they just don't feel right for some reason, and to me Glock is not a choice, it's a last resort. Only if nothing else is available and it's an emergency.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> and to me Glock is not a choice, it's a last resort. Only if nothing else is available and it's an emergency.


Ah----the simple reasons I choose to carry Glock. Yes---my last resort, and it will be an emergency, but it will be depended upon no doubt...that's why it's my first choice. Let the poll speak for itself---G19 tops the list for now, and the G30 is neck at neck. The G30 didn't pan out so well to my liking, but they have come out with the SF version which may be a better option.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Chose both the 9 and the 45 in XD. Haven't shot the others. Did shoot a Glock .40 (don't remember the model) and just didn't like the way it felt or recoiled as compared to an XD.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Ram Rod said:


> Ah----the simple reasons I choose to carry Glock. Yes---my last resort, and it will be an emergency, but it will be depended upon no doubt...that's why it's my first choice. Let the poll speak for itself---G19 tops the list for now, and the G30 is neck at neck. The G30 didn't pan out so well to my liking, but they have come out with the SF version which may be a better option.


I didn't mean that I like Glucks, I meant that I would pick anything before I'd pick one. Not that they're not good guns, they are. I just don't like 'em!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

G19 and XD. Not only did I vote for these, I bought them too.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've had a couple Glocks and they will do what you pay for that's the truth. I just don't like the way they feel in my hand. I've held the XD and MPs but really don't care for those too much either...I couldn't vote. All of them according to reports are pretty good pistols..just wont find their way into my collection. I do have two 9mm though..A springer 1911 9mm and a 226 Sig. I'd lean to the Sig there just because it shoots so well and nas yet to not cycle no matter how much I torture it. AS to 45s I think I've talked about those a million times being a 191 nut. I have been having a lot of fun with a Model 25-2 S&W wheel gun though. It's a lot of fun to shoot:smt033


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Glock.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

I have glocks now, but if i was starting over I woud look closely at the M&P's


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

You misspelled "CZ 75 SP-01 and FNP 45." HTH. :smt083


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

:smt084:smt084:smt084since i posted this the FNP-45 has been announced but with no reports
i guess it will be a while
would love to see a comparison between the xd45 and the FNP-45

that will be a real "duke em out fight"
someday when we can get our hands on them


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

None of the above


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I voted G19 and G30. Lots of support for the XD tho I see. Maybe I'm missing somthing. A little surprised the G30 isn't getting more love. It's a fat boy but it sure shoots nice and freakishly accurate.

Tuefelhunden


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Chose both the 9 and the 45 in XD. Haven't shot the others. Did shoot a Glock .40 (don't remember the model) and just didn't like the way it felt or recoiled as compared to an XD.


have since shot a Glock 34.....sticking with the XD.:smt023


----------

